# Redress from ub but have credit and debit



## redcatstar (1 Feb 2018)

Hi noticed my mortgage acc was credited with just over 9000 euro but at the same time was debited by just over 7000 euro , leaving me with a redress of just over 2000 , did this happen to anyone else and why pls


----------



## SaySomething (1 Feb 2018)

Yes that's standard. You will receive a cheque in the sum of approx €7,000 that represents your refund portion of the redress. The €2,000 is an account adjustment. All will be explained in the figures when you receive them - they should arrive within the next month.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Feb 2018)

Hi red

UB is unpredictable, but this is my guess.

1) Your total overcharge was €9,000
2) Your balance was reduced by €2,000
3) You will receive a cheque for €7,000

Brendan

Edit: post crossed with SS


----------



## redcatstar (1 Feb 2018)

But I don't understand why they would credit my account by 9000 and then debit it by 7000


----------



## Brendan Burgess (1 Feb 2018)

The UB systems are a mess. 

Brendan


----------



## SaySomething (1 Feb 2018)

redcatstar said:


> But I don't understand why they would credit my account by 9000 and then debit it by 7000


Because it is all effectively your money. You overpaid by €7,000 but your account was overcharged by €9,000 while your balance should have been €2,000 lower.

UB systems are atrocious. Your redress letter will explain it unclearly.


----------

